# A little trampoline



## Leaderofthecats (Mar 28, 2021)

I have a little trampoline and have it set up in the middle of my bedroom. It's in front of my TV, which is hooked up to my Xbone meaning that I can bounce while watching DVDs, Youtube and Crunchyroll... or more recently, while playing a nice relaxing heist mystery adventure game called The Raven. 

I'm varying my bouncing from gentle, which I can do for ages, to moderate which I can do for about 24 minutes, or vigorous where I last about 14 minutes before a break. 

I think gentle is about similar to walking, and vigorous is like playing Beat Saber on hard with the 50% faster setting. 

It's a great way to get exercise whatever the weather, or time of day. I recommend it.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 28, 2021)

Another member @Drummer is also an enthusiastic bouncer  (though outdoors rather than trampet I think?)


----------



## Leaderofthecats (Mar 28, 2021)

I think Drummer mentioned having a nice bounce out in their garden, aye.  I have been known to do this before, including one time where I took a notion to set up DDR outside and try to play on easy difficulty with the dance mat on my trampoline. That was very silly and fun but ofc completely impossible to play lol.


----------



## Drummer (Mar 28, 2021)

I am looking forward to the warm spell we should be having and to seeing the buds swelling on the apple trees. Going out every day - except in the very depths of winter, I get to see the first signs of Spring, the return of the swifts, the first broods of small birds come hopping about - helps me to stay cheerful.


----------



## Leaderofthecats (Mar 28, 2021)

It's nice, isn't it? I lived in Edinburgh city centre for about 4.5 years before lockdown hit and I really missed all of this.

 I even missed the ridiculous wild pheasant who strolls around outside honking loudly. Mercifully he seems to have shifted somewhat further away in my absence, but I still hear him sometimes.


----------



## AngelSprings (Mar 28, 2021)

I quite agree with you, trampolining is a great way to exercise. Years ago, I cut out fats from my diet, jogged on my trampoline for fifteen minutes before going to work and very quickly lost a stone in weight.  I must admit I'm tempted to buy another one, but I'm a bit of a butterfly these days and tend to flit from one interest to another.  So I'll stick with the walking for the time being, but I'm with you 100% on the enjoyment factor of trampolining.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Apr 2, 2021)

Leaderofthecats said:


> I have a little trampoline and have it set up in the middle of my bedroom. It's in front of my TV, which is hooked up to my Xbone meaning that I can bounce while watching DVDs, Youtube and Crunchyroll... or more recently, while playing a nice relaxing heist mystery adventure game called The Raven.
> 
> I'm varying my bouncing from gentle, which I can do for ages, to moderate which I can do for about 24 minutes, or vigorous where I last about 14 minutes before a break.
> 
> ...


I've been looking at trampets on Amazon.  I am very slow to make decisions like this and I've been reading all the reviews and chickening out because of people saying theirs broke and I am fairly hefty and also need one that will fold down to be put away as we live in a tiny house.

I was toying with the idea of using a trampet for slow jogging on the spot while using Holofit. At the moment I'm using Holofit for cycling (on my exercise bike) and rowing using my controllers but I would like to start using my legs more.


----------

